# Hip fracture



## amartinez1 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a question regarding a patient that had hip fracture with intermedullary rod fixation one year ago and she recently fell which caused the screw to migrate superiorly through cortex of femoral head and currently has a periprosthetic femoral fracture with fragment extending above the level of intramedullary rod. A different physician  had to remove the previous rod and revised/replaced it with a new intramedullary rodding to fix the current femur fracture. The fracture is in the distal femur and intertrochanteric hip

Question: Can both the removal of the previous rod be billed with the placement of the new intramedullary rod?

CPT codes 20680 with 27506 or 27244

Im not too sure about CPT for femur fx code since it is in both distal femur and she also has intertrochanteric hip fracture. Do you have any suggestions how to code this?


----------

